#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > The Family Room >  >  Baby's Passport

## benlovesnuk

Will be having my son born in roughly 4 weeks time, and i thought i would open up the topic of passports etc

When he is born, he will get a birth certificate which will be thai, this can be used i presume to get his id card and passport at later dates.

I am british but a male, but subsequently so is my mother etc etc as i understand there is no need to register the birth of your baby what so ever wit the consulate, it is after all very expensive and only serves for a practical use if you child wants less hassle if they go and live for long periods of time in your own country mine being england! However having the benefit of a passport for him will allow easy access into a lot of countries as we do a lot of traveling holidays, is there anything else that should be known apart from what i have understood to be the case as descirbed above??????????????

here is pic of my son to warm the hearts of those that are offended by me posting because im an arse, and to get more help!

----------


## melvbot

It makes it a lot easier to travel between the UK and Thailand for visits, no visa applications for the kid. Out here on the Thai passport into the UK on the English one.

----------


## pompeybloke

Easy-peasy getting a Brit passport. Get a reputable translation of his birth cert. along with 2 passport size photos of the newborn which need to be countersigned on the back by someone who's known you for 5 years and is in a qualified trade (includes TEFL teachers strangely enough). trot down to the Brit embassy, fill in the form, pay about 12k Baht circa and they'll post it to you within a couple of weeks.

----------


## buriramboy

If you are married before the kid is born he/she gets British Nationality automatically, my daughter was born just over 5 years ago and when she was about 4 or 5 months old got her British birth cert. and passport only cost around 5,000 baht if i remember but if you ain't married you can stick another 0 on the end of that and also it is at Home Office discretion whether they issue it or not.

----------


## gjbkk

> I am british but a male, but subsequently so is my mother


WOW!!!!



http://ukinthailand.fco.gov.uk/en/passports/how-apply

----------


## melvbot

> If you are married before the kid is born he/she gets British Nationality automatically, my daughter was born just over 5 years ago and when she was about 4 or 5 months old got her British birth cert. and passport only cost around 5,000 baht if i remember but if you ain't married you can stick another 0 on the end of that and also it is at Home Office discretion whether they issue it or not.


Dont think that applies any more. Mate of mine got his kids passport the other day, hes not married and it cost the same price, about 12,000 book and birth certificate.

----------


## pai nai ma

> I am british but a male, but subsequently so is my mother


May your child inherit your wife's brains...

----------


## benlovesnuk

yes yes i know my wording is slightly acrick, hopefully my child gets my wifes good looks and brains and nothing from me!

okay that all sounds good, i know that my birth certificate has to be the one with both my parents signatures, and then just go to the embassy, with fee and pics (countersigned) and the thai birth cert. translated and stamped! cool

Quote:
     					Originally Posted by *benlovesnuk* 
_I am british but a male, but subsequently so is my mother_

to be honest when i look at it it pretty damn funny so i will make no excuses!

 thanks once again.

you use his british passport going into z country, and checking out, and his thai passport for originally coming out of thailand and coming back in.....?

Dos this cause any discrepancy from immigrations point of view????

----------


## gjbkk

> Dos this cause any discrepancy from immigrations point of view????


No


the only problem will be if your child lives in the UK. he or she will need to obtain a birth certificate for some odd things and a translation of a thai to english in the uk will cost more than a bentley continental

----------


## benlovesnuk

may he grow up to become nothing like former counterparts of the thai farang mix to end up on thai tv drama, may he be excused that awful condition of celebrity!

thank you so much this has come as a pleasant surprise not least to know that my mother is indeed a man.........

----------


## momo8

^ are you sure you are British?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## pai nai ma

"British but a male", he is. Whatever that means.

----------


## momo8

British butamale.

----------


## benlovesnuk

well from england actually so that constitutes as british  yes!


why cant british men be illiterate?

or in my case writing fast becuase wife was serving food!

----------


## gjbkk

I'm dyslexic so I need to check everything is ok before I press the "post reply" button. but good luck to you and your new family

----------


## benlovesnuk

i think i am slightly dyslexic in my writing, in that i write as if i were speaking, i also tend to rush myself to get down what i write from my brain, (which can sound confused in writing)! i have very good english skills in speaking, and my vocabulary is also good but when writing i seem to collate my thoughts in such a way that it sounds as if im confused about a subject. I think this is because of the detail but sometimes incoherent state in which i write. plus of course im lazy and cant be bothered to press shift for capitals, this makes for some, an incredibly difficult read, so im told! 

lets hope master quinn does not equate to my same disastrous written abilities...

The baby is strong and healthy and unfortunately for my wife incredibly big, where as she is incredibly small,...........so i keep joking that when he's born he'll be as big as her, and cuddling her to sleep!

anyway thanks for the support, and the info much appreciated gentlemen!

----------


## nidhogg

Sorry, but I can't work it out from the thread.  is the baby's mother Thai or English, and are you legally married - both of these could make a difference.

----------


## melvbot

Not being married to the mother of the child does not affect applying for the childs birth certificate or passport unless the child was born before 1 July 2006.

"For children born on or after 1 July 2006, it is no longer a requirement for the parents of the child to be legally married."

http://ukinthailand.fco.gov.uk/en/he...egister-birth/

For a passport and birth certificate it costs just under 15,000bt.

----------


## LaNoLin

> When he is born, he will get a birth certificate which will be thai, this can be used i presume to get his id card and passport at later dates.


Yes, In birth certificate have Thai ID. No.
and use that certificate to apply for Thai passport.

----------


## benlovesnuk

my wife is thai, i am british(both my parents are british too).

i dont want to register baby (because to me there seems no point)

i do want to get a passport thai and british.

we would mostly use a passport to go to Laos so a Thai passport is preferable for that. 
However is there a short fall on time allowed to apply for a british passport, that is to say, not within the first year of birth????

thanks for the help....

----------


## nidhogg

> my wife is thai, i am british(both my parents are british too).
> 
> i dont want to register baby (because to me there seems no point)
> 
> i do want to get a passport thai and british.
> 
> we would mostly use a passport to go to Laos so a Thai passport is preferable for that. 
> However is there a short fall on time allowed to apply for a british passport, that is to say, not within the first year of birth????
> 
> thanks for the help....


I noted the correction above as to legitimacy.  If you want to claim citizenship, you should register the birth with the brit embassy.  You could do that and get the passport at the same time (as I recall).  I think (!!) its ok to delay up until the kid is 18.  But in all honesty, as the rules change often, I would get it done soon to save problems in alter years.

----------


## benlovesnuk

As i have seen before on other posts elsewhere this is uncertainty about registering, that is my child should still get a passport if not registered (i am British so are my parents), and that registering is for the ease of your childs ability to live in the uk at a later date, without hassle!

I am unsure and cannot find exact information on this, i have emailed the embassy who will get back to me shortly and of which i will post the reply!

thanks again for the help

----------


## nidhogg

> As i have seen before on other posts elsewhere this is uncertainty about registering, that is my child should still get a passport if not registered (i am British so are my parents), and that registering is for the ease of your childs ability to live in the uk at a later date, without hassle!


Its a good few years since I had to do it, so a bit blurry I am afraid.  As I understand it, any one can register with the embassy (to say you are living here for exampe), but you are talking about registering the BIRTH of the baby -that gets recorded back in Uk (as I recall).  Registering the birth may make it easier to get the passport if yu decide to do it at a later date.

Call to the Embassy maybe?  I have always found them helpful to be honest, when going with a legitimate request.

----------


## melvbot

Double whammy time, Im doing the Thai and UK passports in one this week. A friend of mine did his daughters a year ago and said something about having the wifes Thai birth certificate translated.

Has anyone applied recently? The goalposts move with stuff like this without noticing so any and all documents needed are a must as its a 6 hr trip back to Petch to fetch anymore stuff thats needed.

----------


## Tao

[quote="melvbot"]Double whammy time, Im doing the Thai and UK passports in one this week. A friend of mine did his daughters a year ago and said something about having the wifes Thai birth certificate translated.[/QUOTE

Don't think so.  I picked up the forms the other week and found that i needed my daughters photo countersigned by someone (preferably Britsh) who has known me for 2 years.  I couldn't give them that on the day though.  You will need your child's birth certificate translated and also have to bring your original.

----------


## melvbot

> Originally Posted by melvbot
> 
> Double whammy time, Im doing the Thai and UK passports in one this week. A friend of mine did his daughters a year ago and said something about having the wifes Thai birth certificate translated.
> 
> 
> Don't think so.  I picked up the forms the other week and found that i needed my daughters photo countersigned by someone (preferably Britsh) who has known me for 2 years.  I couldn't give them that on the day though.  You will need your child's birth certificate translated and also have to bring your original.


Neither did I. I havent had to deal with them for a few years so anything could have changed. I forgot about the countersigned photo, I'll have to pray a freind or two is in BKK to do it.

----------


## melvbot

I need to get the Thai birth certificate translated to apply, does anyone know if the transation centres are open tomorrow (Sunday)? 

It could save me a day/night in BKK.

----------


## DrAndy

> If you are married before the kid is born he/she gets British Nationality automatically, my daughter was born just over 5 years ago and when she was about 4 or 5 months old got her British birth cert. and passport only cost around 5,000 baht if i remember but if you ain't married you can stick another 0 on the end of that and also it is at Home Office discretion whether they issue it or not.


 
don't think that is true anymore. A mate has just gone through the thing, and he needed to register the birth within a certain time and pay B12K (?)

if he had not done that, I believe they would not have let his kid have British citizenship

----------


## melvbot

> Originally Posted by buriramboy
> 
> 
> If you are married before the kid is born he/she gets British Nationality automatically, my daughter was born just over 5 years ago and when she was about 4 or 5 months old got her British birth cert. and passport only cost around 5,000 baht if i remember but if you ain't married you can stick another 0 on the end of that and also it is at Home Office discretion whether they issue it or not.
> 
> 
>  
> don't think that is true anymore. A mate has just gone through the thing, and he needed to register the birth within a certain time and pay B12K (?)
> 
> if he had not done that, I believe they would not have let his kid have British citizenship


Yes its 12K but Ive never heard of there being a time limit to register the birth, I hope not anyway as the son Im applying for is just over 18 months old now. I doubt they would exclude a whole wealth of 7,000bt payments but Ive been wrong before.

----------


## DrAndy

> I hope not anyway as the son Im applying for is just over 18 months old now.


good luck with it!!

I was told there is a one year limit; after that, maybe they make it a lot more difficult (DNA?) as there are fraudulent applications

----------


## blackgang

> the only problem will be if your child lives in the UK. he or she will need to obtain a birth certificate for some odd things and a translation of a thai to english in the uk will cost more than a bentley continental


Thats strange, when a child of US parent is born abroad and is registered at an Embassy they are issued a Passport and also a Citizen born abroad Birth certificate, then you take that to your home town or town of residence in the USA and they will register that birthcert there so any time you need certified copys you can get them from there. as only the origional consular birth cert is issued so if you lose it you are screwed.

----------


## melvbot

> I was told there is a one year limit; after that, maybe they make it a lot more difficult (DNA?) as there are fraudulent applications


Who told you this? DNA? Sounds a bit like Chinese whispers to me. Ive never heard of a limit and cant find any reference to it on the Embassy site or any reports on the net. Suppose I'll find out tomorrow.

----------


## Fabian

> Originally Posted by gjbkk
> 
> the only problem will be if your child lives in the UK. he or she will need to obtain a birth certificate for some odd things and a translation of a thai to english in the uk will cost more than a bentley continental
> 
> 
> Thats strange, when a child of US parent is born abroad and is registered at an Embassy they are issued a Passport and also a Citizen born abroad Birth certificate, then you take that to your home town or town of residence in the USA and they will register that birthcert there so any time you need certified copys you can get them from there. as only the origional consular birth cert is issued so if you lose it you are screwed.


It may come as a surprise but other countries have laws different to those in the US.

----------


## danblack

I will be having a kid, born in about 6 weerks, and was just about to start looking into all this crap. I am Canadian married to a Thai (yes female)
Probably similar to UK rules. Any Canadians gone through this recently

----------


## melvbot

The postie has just been and I now have a British passport and birth certificate for my son. The tales of DNA sampling and time limits on applying (my son is 19 months) dont seem to have materialised. Finally something positive has happened after a shocking month or so.

----------


## Fabian

How much has it cost you?

----------


## DrAndy

> I am british but a male, but subsequently so is my mother etc etc as i understand there is no need to register the birth of your baby what so ever wit the consulate, it is after all very expensive and only serves for a practical use if you child wants less hassle if they go and live for long periods of time in your own country mine being england!


very true, but he will always be treated by other countries (incl. UK) as a Thai

so he will always need to get visas etc

----------


## DrAndy

> I picked up the forms the other week and found that i needed my daughters photo countersigned by someone (preferably Britsh) who has known me for 2 years.


I thought that the subject of the photos needed to be known, not the parent

oh well, at least they managed to work out that new babies are less than 2 years old

----------


## Mr Brown

Can anyone confirm that I don't need to register my childs birth for a UK birth certificate to get a UK passport for him.

I have

1). My original birth cert. 
2). The wifes original birth cert.
3). Our marriage Cert original and translated (married before our childs birth)
4). Both parents passports - originals
5). Childs original birth cert Thai

should be enough right; approx 4-5000 baht

----------


## melvbot

> Children born after 1 July 2006 outside the UK
> 
> If the passport is for a child born after 1 July 2006 outside the UK you must provide the childs:
> 
> full foreign birth certificate and
> mothers full UK birth certificate or
> fathers full UK birth certificate


Passport documents

----------


## Mr Brown

Yeah cheers Melv I sent that to the wife.

She phoned the Chaing Mai consulate who will do the service (send it to BKK for you and back) and the splitarse on the other end said that they changed the rules 3-4 weeks ago and that we needed is birth registered beforehand.  Which I replied is bollocks and send the documents to BKK yourself.

----------


## Mr Brown

IMPORTANT PLEASE HELP ME:

Wife went today to the Chiang Mai UK consulate in hand with all the correct documents for my childs passport.

They took all of the documents apart from the *original copy* of my birth certificate.  They asked my wife to come back as this document was incorrect because it did not have my parents names on it  :Confused: 




> Children born after 1 July 2007 outside the UK 
> *If the passport is for a child born after 1 July 2007 outside the UK* you must provide the child’s:
> full foreign birth certificate andmother’s full UK birth certificate orfather’s full UK birth certificate


*http://ukinthailand.fco.gov.uk/en/passports/passport-documents*

Also included were both the original copies of both mine and the wifes passports.

Do I send my parents original birth certificates too?

Or have they made a mistake?

----------


## melvbot

They need the full long form birth certificate. I had a short form birth certificate whic means it is a record of the birth with just my name on it.

 A long form birth certificate has your fathers name and/or mothers name and your name.

 Im guessing this is the problem.

----------


## melvbot

This would be a short form certificate, a record of the birth and name.



This is a long form certificate with the mothers/fathers name and profession.

----------


## Mr Brown

Yep, I was never issued with the long birth certificate it seems. Maybe my age has something to do with it, my brother or sister don't seem to have one yet my parents do.

Just spent 10 pound to wait 15 days for it to be sent

----------

